# 1997 Pathfinder SE .. CD player skips Can i replace it with a BOSE?



## Lotust (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey guys. 

I have a seperate CD and cassette player in my 97 path se












Im told its got factory Amp. Can i buy a BOSE unit from the same year? I like the factory look and you can buy one for under 80$ on Ebay. Im just worried it will not be plug and play. I hate to waste my $$$ ti find out. 

Here is one im looking at to replace mine



















Thanks


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

why would you want to? Bose is complete and utter crap. Spend your money on an aftermarket Head Unit, you will be much happier


----------



## Lotust (Feb 8, 2005)

Punkrocka436 said:


> why would you want to? Bose is complete and utter crap. Spend your money on an aftermarket Head Unit, you will be much happier



Do you know if it will fit? I dont want an aftemarket right now. I dont want my car busted into. :dumbass: JK :fluffy:


----------



## Lotust (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok i l'll answer my own Questions for someone else to find this thread and get a deacent answer.
:woowoo: 



it does plug right in, but it wouldn't work. Bose uses a balanced 3 wire system. even though the plug looks identical, it's wired differently. Plus even if u were to get the amplifier, u'd also need the speakers that go along with them. Bose speakers run at 1 ohm while ur current factory runs at either 4 or 8 ohms. so for example if that bose factory amplifier puts out 20 watts at 1 ohm, that means it will only deliver around 5-6 watts at 4 ohms. so if u use the existing speakers, they won't be as loud as they were before. So the only way to do it correctly would be changing everything(headunit, amps, & speakers). But u might as well get something aftermarket.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wish i saw this earlier.. bose only plays with bose... you need the speakers etc to be compatible...


----------

